# How to make a PVC quilting frame



## AngieM2

i was looking at a site that has things that are made from PVC piping. Thought this would be of interest to some of you.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4928734_make-home-quilting-frame.html


now, check out
http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-pipe.htm


----------



## hmsteader71

There are a lot of neat ideas on there. Now if I only knew how to do things like that.


----------



## FarmersDaughter

Thanks for the links. I was just looking at purchasing a QSnap quilting frame, but it will be much cheaper to have my husband make one for me. Adding it to his "to do" list right now!


----------

